# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  آموزش Yii

## rasoul_par

با عرض سلام و پوزش بابت تاخیر
بخش اول رو آماده کردم و در پیوست میتونید دانلودش کنید.
البته هنوز جای ویرایش داره که متاسفانه وقت کافی برای این کار ندارم، به بزرگی خودتون ببخشید.
در تکمیل نوشته دوستمون آقای پویان استفاده از NetBeans IDE 1.7.2 رو برای Yii هم شرح میدم.
برای اینکه بتونیم از ویژگیهایی مثل code completion این IDE برای Yii استفاده کنیم به این ترتیب عمل می کنیم:
1. به مسیر File > Project properties > PHP Include Path رفته و root path فریمورک رو به پروژه اضافه می کنیم.
2. از مسیر Tools > Options > Miscellaneous > Files مقدار Files Ignored by the IDE رو به ^(yiilite\.php|CVS|SCCS|.... تبدیل میکنیم.
3. NetBeans رو Restart میکنیم.
منبع این آموزش: NetBeans IDE and Yii projects
از مزایای این IDE متن باز بودن و پشتیبانی قوی توسط شرکت Oracle هست.
لینک دانلود NetBeans IDE با حجم 50 مگابایت برای PHP
در ادامه این تاپیک فقط موارد مربوط به آموزش رو ذکر کنید، موارد نگارشی، ترجمه و ... . از نوشتن مطالب متفرقه هم لطفا خودداری کنید.
با تشکر

----------


## Nabi

سلام دوست خوب و همشهری،
ازتون ممنونم و بسیار استفاده بردم.
اما نظر شخصی بنده اینه، نوع ادبیات بکار رفته در ترجمه سنگین است و برای افراد تازه کار خیلی ساده و روان نیست.
بازهم عرض میکنم نظر شخصی بنده بود امیدوارم جسارت بنده رو ببخشید.

----------


## 2010mjm

ممنون، منم دانلود کردم و بشنم مطالعه کنم آقا رسول ;)

----------


## legzian

دمت گرم ، خدا خیرت بده .

----------

